
Ask HN: Are there any good talks that focuses on just the virtual dom? - tiuPapa
Any talks that explicitly talks about the virtual dom without focusing on React and but on virtual dom libraries like snabbdom?
======
billconan
I highly recommend this blog:

[https://medium.com/@deathmood/how-to-write-your-own-
virtual-...](https://medium.com/@deathmood/how-to-write-your-own-virtual-dom-
ee74acc13060)

~~~
tiuPapa
Thanks, I will check it out.

